
RAM and SSD prices will soon plummet due to oversupply and weak demand - lightlyused
https://www.techspot.com/news/86413-ram-ssd-prices-soon-plummet-due-oversupply-weak.html
======
auganov
Go buy yourself a replacement if yours is aging or showing any suspect
behavior. Just had mine fail. Not a fun experience.

------
skoskie
Finally!!! This should be fun.

